# Regular Altima vs SER Exhaust differences..... Check it out



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

We were able to get two altimas side by side yesterday, up on the racks to be able to check out the differences in their exhausts. We came up with the following:
SER has a MUCH smaller resonator, yet most piping seems the same.
Everything is interchangeable between the SER and the regular v6 Altimas. For those of you wanting to sound like a SER, this is the way to go, without having to worry about sounding like a mad civic or something. 
Sound: decent difference, the SER is deeper and much nicer.
Well there you have it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We were able to get two altimas side by side yesterday, up on the racks to be able to check out the differences in their exhausts. We came up with the following:
> SER has a MUCH smaller resonator, yet most piping seems the same.
> Everything is interchangeable between the SER and the regular v6 Altimas. For those of you wanting to sound like a SER, this is the way to go, without having to worry about sounding like a mad civic or something.
> Sound: decent difference, the SER is deeper and much nicer.
> Well there you have it


Nice update...thanks Tony :thumbup:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Is the piping diameters the same?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=147_162_777&products_id=3049


Piping seems to be the same


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Man the resonantor is so small on the SE-R I had to look twice to see it. Usually its the bigger resonator that makes the car sound deeper and not raspy.

Funny how in this case its the other way around


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

here is a photo....


----------

